# gtb???



## 802YoungRc (Sep 20, 2010)

probly a dumb questions but still new to the rc world but yeah anyways can the novak GTB run a 2s battery off it??


----------



## racerjmh (Jul 12, 2007)

*yup*

yes it can


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/gtb/index.html

if thats the same one .. all info there


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

When we released our GTB2, we included a feature comparison chart illustrating the differences between the original GTBs and the GTB2:

The Ultimate Sportsman Speed Control!


----------



## slash76 (Jun 1, 2010)

so i was woundering what novak speedos can handle a 550 motor??


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

slash76 said:


> so i was woundering what novak speedos can handle a 550 motor??


All of our racing controllers that have MOSFETs rated for 0.00040 ohms RDS-on can handle our Ballistic 550s on 2S down to 4.5T:

GTB, GTB2, SLYDR, Havoc Pro, Havoc Pro SC, Kinetic Spec, Kinetic 2S.


----------



## slash76 (Jun 1, 2010)

also does novak still have the trade in program where you trade in old motors and speedos for newer motors/ speedos?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Head on over to their website at www.teamnovak.com and you can find out all this information with just a little looking.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We have added our GTB2 with low profile HS (8.5T and above) to both our Trade-In and Legacy programs.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Will the GTB work with a Senorless motor such as the 4pole 3800???
Just wondering cause in the GTB wording says it work work with Brushed & Brushless motors...


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

snwchris said:


> Will the GTB work with a Senorless motor such as the 4pole 3800???
> Just wondering cause in the GTB wording says it work work with Brushed & Brushless motors...


Sensored escs---such as our GTBs will work with sensored motors only. These controllers must "sense" the attached motor through the sensor harness) in order to operate.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

But if it works with a Brushed motor, there is no sensor wire???


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

snwchris said:


> But if it works with a Brushed motor, there is no sensor wire???


Our new GTB2s do not operate brush motors---we are not including this option in our new controllers. My comment above (sensor harnesses) referred to operation with sensored BL motors.


----------



## legendeli (Feb 7, 2010)

you can also run a 1s off the GTB just turn the lipo cut off off


----------



## dwillard (Jul 17, 2006)

*4 cell gtb*

can you run a 7.2 2s lipo with it?


----------

